# World Dog Show GSD BOB



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe BOB means this is the winning GSD at the World Dog Show last weekend. 
* 
YES V. LEITHAWALD
* 
startdefhttp://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1803720-yess-vom-leithawald

So, what do you all think? He's bigger than I would have expected. I guess I see too many American dogs. 

Results:
http://www.wds2013.hu/sites/default/files/20_2013_05_19_EREDMENY_LISTA_201305190435.pdf
*DEUTSCHER SCHAFERHUND
* 
* 
*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How big is he?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Liesje said:


> How big is he?


I meant stocky and big headed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, gotcha. I couldn't find a Koer report or a picture of him standing with a person.

I think the North America is the only place where Am lines do well in shows. In Europe and other parts of the world, the "show" GSDs are WGSL.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

So sad to see those Akita heads and frog rears. Where has the functionality gone?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I despise the term frog rear for so many reasons. The biggest reason is that a frog's legs come up alongside it's body. It's not even physically possible.

I'm not big on the coarse heads, don't have much problem with most of the rears.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I hadn't heard the description "Akita head" before, but now that you point it out, that dog's head _does_ look like a purebred Akita's more than my actual Akita mix's does. Go figure.

I don't have anything else to say about it though. I never know what I'm supposed to be looking at in show dogs.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Pooky44 said:


> So sad to see those Akita heads and frog rears. Where has the functionality gone?


Have you every tried working one? How do you know it is not functional?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Everyone's perspective is different....

I love big heads....and this is called a "stallion type"...personally I still prefer the working line type, tending a bit towards the DDR style, bigger head, more substance....don't like long necks, angulation or roach backs....or slight bone or narrow bodies...

Functionality - form follows function.....the types are descriptive enough to figure that out.

Lee


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Function also follows form. They can't take a full stride in the rear. The rear is so low that the weight is thrown back on it. Try walking around on bent knees for a while. Try riding a bicycle with the seat all the way down.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pooky44 said:


> Function also follows form. They can't take a full stride in the rear. The rear is so low that the weight is thrown back on it. Try walking around on bent knees for a while. Try riding a bicycle with the seat all the way down.


This forum has people with DDR dogs, West German Working line dogs. German Showline dogs, American Showline dogs, White German Shepherd dogs, dogs that are mixtures of different lines. Deliberately insulting dogs from specific lines is not very intelligent. I know German Showline dogs that are working police dogs, thus they can and do work.

And I also know American Showline dogs that daily herd sheep. They can work too. 

I think that pointing out what you dislike about other lines, just shows how much you don't have to say about your own lines.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The dog isn't my type, but he's certainly not the worst show line I've ever seen


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't seem to find any other pictures or video footage of this dog so I'm not going to rip him to shreds based one this one picture (that I don't really like and keeping in mind I have literally thousands of photos of my own dog and probably two that I think accurately represent his structure!).


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a cross, he is a German showline/west German WL/DDR... Currently we are training in herding and let me tell this dog is so fast I am having a hard time with teaching him to change directions because I cannot keep up with him. My dog who is apparently less of a German shepherd according to this forum has no issues working and loving every minute of it.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Pooky44 said:


> So sad to see those Akita heads and frog rears. Where has the functionality gone?


i have WGSL myself and i can assure you that she moves just FINE.
please,don't be sad...


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was referring to a specific type of dog, not a specific line. I have no lines of my own to attempt to defend. There are plenty of fantastic dogs in all lines and I have no prejudice for or against any line. I go by what I see and then I relate it to the standard as I understand it.
*The Standard*
'The German Shepherd Dog is a trotter. The limbs must be coordinated in length and angulations so that the dog can shift the hindquarters towards the trunk without any essential change of the top line and can reach just as far with the forelimbs. Any tendency towards over-angulation of the hindquarters reduces the stability and the stamina, and thereby the working ability. Correct body proportions and angulations results in a gait that is far-reaching and flat over the ground which conveys the impression of effortless forward movements. The head pushed forward and the slightly raised tail result in a consistent, smooth trot showing a *gently *curved, uninterrupted upper line from the ear tips over the neck and back to the end of the tail.'

I am seeing more and more over-angulated rears and far-from-gently curved toplines. If my saying so bothers you so much that you have to insult me, it doesn't bother me. It just worries me that nobody else has a problem with it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that increased angulation actually makes it EASIER for the dogs to trot. When it comes to WGSL or ASL, many times those breeders really focus on movement and the dogs can actually move much more efficiently than their WL counterparts. The biggest difference I see between the lines is the WANT or drive to do the work, which many breeders have kind of put on the back burner and that's why you see a difference in working ability between the lines.

There are plenty of breeders though (like Andaka) who are working their SL dogs no matter what the letters are in front of the SL. I think that its doing a disservice to everyone that reads this forum if we keep lumping dogs into categories just because of the way they look. My advice...go on a dog by dog basis and support those breeders that you agree with their breeding practices. Spend less time trying to change what other people are doing and focus on what you can control, which is your decision and your dog. Most of us will be lucky to have 10 dogs in our life...a minor blip on the radar when you consider how many GSDs there are in this world.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly is ASL.
I agree that her rear legs may be weaker and I don't agree with breeding that trait into the dogs just for looks.
She is however extremely agile and fast and I have seen her 'herd' other dogs at full speed to where they just give up the chase because they can't out maneuver her.


























By the way we do love pictures, pictures and more pictures, can you tell, ha.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

warpwr said:


> Miss Molly is ASL.
> I agree that her rear legs may be weaker and I don't agree with breeding that trait into the dogs just for looks.
> She is however extremely agile and fast and I have seen her 'herd' other dogs at full speed to where they just give up the chase because they can't out maneuver her.
> 
> ...


How do you mean her rear legs are weaker? They don't look weak ... and if she is fast and agile they must be pretty strong.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What standard are you pulling from?

The FCI standard says:
The upper line runs from the base of the neck via the high, long withers and via the *straight back* towards the slightly sloping croup, without visible interruption. *The back is moderately long, firm, strong and well-muscled*. The loin is broad, short, strongly developed and well-muscled. The croup should be long and slightly sloping (approx 23° to the horizontal) and the upper line should merge into the base of the tail without interruption.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Movement is not just angulation, or just rear angulation. The dog has to also be able to open the shoulder and reach, plus be balanced (same amount of angulation in the front and rear). The last show I was in, I thought the dog that won had a little too much rear for his front and as such his movement was not really fluid and his front feet were sort of prancing (don't know the technical term). I actually liked his rear, but it didn't match, whereas my dog I would like to have a tad bit more angulation overall however he is balanced and opens at the shoulder, so IMO his movement is actually more pleasing to watch. And I'm not just saying this because my dog didn't win, there was a LOT I liked about the dog that did but as far as movement I thought my dog was better even with less angulation.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Found it. One of those things where you keep reading but miss what you're looking for


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Pooky44 said:


> How do you mean her rear legs are weaker? They don't look weak ... and if she is fast and agile they must be pretty strong.


Miss Molly is Covy-Tucker Hill's, "Good Golly Miss Molly"

Covy-Tucker Hill has the _only_ GSD that has ever won best in show at Westmister Dog Show. Covy Tucker Hill German Shepherd Breeders - BIS Ch. Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan ROM OFA

Pretty good credentials.

Miss Molly is an American Show line dog..

Her back legs are *weak*. Bred that way on purpose I suppose.
And, I think that's wrong.
But she is a perfect girl. The best dog I've ever had.
I run her all the time and she is our pet, never been in a show. We got her for temperament, calm we thought, ha.
I still don't like the breeding for weak back legs.
These GSD's (all of them, every single one) are with out parallel, they have no equals.
Please, let's keep the breed perfect.


No other dog is as good at all the things they do. Guide Dog, Search and Rescue, Police, Military, protection and at the very least, loving friend and pet.
Weak legs or not...i think this girl proves it...








I rest my case.
Breed for strength and character please y'all, not for looks.
Thanks.


----------

